# Mozart - KV 250 - Serenade No. 7 ("Haffner") with pictures of beatiful landscapes



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?

In the video here below you find the music accompained by pictures of beatiful landscapes.
Violin: Andreas Röhn 
Orchestra: Symphonieorchester des Bayerischen Rundfunks
Conductor: Colin Davis


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

A delightful piece - very good.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> In the video here below you find the music accompained by pictures of beatiful landscapes.


I have the impression that orchestral serenades in Salzburg tended to be theatrical in character, with the multiple movements acting as some kind of "numbers". Some actually have instrumental recitatives in them and some others are named "incidental music" but feel like serenades.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Excellent gets my vote, Karl Böhm gets my vote.


----------

